# Forum > News > Community Chat >  [GUIDE] How to Hack In To School Servers

## Intel

*Hey 
This is my first guide so enjoy and please do not copy.*

Introduction
Ok guys, this can get you into a lot of shit, I did a bit of this a few days ago so try not to get caught, I got caught because all the computer have remote administration on them, so remember to read the notes at the end of this tutorial.
This will only work with Windows 98, 2000, Me, and XP for definite.
If you read this entire tutorial you’ll be able to modify user accounts, delete account, create admin accounts, and send messages, shutdown computers and more.

Getting into MS-DOS
To do this ‘hacking’ you’ll have to have access to MS-DOS Command Prompt (cmd), if your schools computer administrator has disabled this tool then you’ll have to go a different path, read the following text to create an unblocked cmd tool.

If you have access to cmd then there is no reason for you to read this unless you want to learn.

First open notepad, if you can’t; go onto any site, right click and select ‘View Source’, this will bring up notepad so delete all the text and type in command.com, save it has anything.bat then open it.

Once you are in command prompt all you have to do is type in certain commands to ‘hack’ your schools server.

Commands
How to send a message to ever computer:
Type Net Send * “Type whatever you want here”

How to create an account with no password:

Net User username /ADD

Put your desired username where it says ‘username’.
Example: Net User Shane /ADD

How to create an account with a password:

Net User username password /ADD

Put your desired username where it says ‘username’ and desired password where it says ‘password’.

Example: Net User Shane r7rh67dy5 /ADD

How to delete accounts:

Net User username /DELETE

Put the username of the account you want to delete where is says ‘username’.

If you can’t create accounts then you’ll need admin rights, so read on to find out how to get them.

Net localgroup administrator Shane /ADD

If you want to get into control panel etc read on,
Once in MS-DOS type in any of there commands to get into certain folders or open certain programs.

Type in:

Control panel - Opens Control Panel
Control admintools – Opens Admin Tools
Ipconfig /all – Find out your schools IP
Ipconfig /renew – Changes school IP
Ipconfig /release – Release/deletes IP

How to get passed web filters:

There are a few ways of doing this but I’m going to show you the two most popular ways of doing so, you can either use a proxy; go to a site such as inlineproduction.com, just Google ‘proxies’ for more.
The second option is to use the IP of the site, so open MS-DOS, type in ping site here (put the site name where it says ‘site here’ e.g. ping (SOME WEBSITE NAME), it will come up with something like this:

Pinging (WEBSITE NAME) [IP SHOULD BE HERE] with 32 bytes of date:

Well, something similar to that.

Once you get the IP open your internet explorer e.g. FireFox/Opera/IE and type in the IP that came on in cmd.

Notes:
Always delete the batch (.bat) file.
Never tell anyone your hacking unless they are trustworthy friends.
Never do it on your account unless you have to.
If you can; sign in on your account twice on two different school computers, do it on one and logout.
Get someone to watch your back, unless you don't have a friend that can.
Don't get caught.
Don't act like a smart ass e.g. 'Give me some evidence that I hacked the server', agree with them and apologise to them e.g. 'I'm very sorry, I didn't really want to do it; it was just a bit of fun, i'll never do it again'.



I hope you have enjoyed this tutorial, thanks for reading.

Try those triks and post back your opinion .

----------


## uawili

Hmm...now do you know how to do this with a mac?...my school runs on macs, and they are all personal laptops.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Not touching this with a pole. 

I am the Tech guys assistant at my school. so I could log into Admin if I wished. But I won't.

----------


## Intel

hmm havent tried this with macs.
Before do you have any win xp comps?

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

-.- cmd works with windows 3.1 to Vista as this method does.

----------


## Intel

but this is mostly suggested to do it in a 1 person zone just to be safe

----------


## Remahlól

WRONG SECTIONZZZZ

----------


## Sprackle

What if they dissalow bats?
I can create .bat files but when I run them the command prompt appears and dissapears in amillisecond. I can access the schools server via going into notepad, creating a hyperlink with the value of "/SCHOOLNAMEDATA1/" but I cant copy, paste, edit any files here

----------


## Troys

ima try it my teacher stupid any wai with computers . he doesnt know how to turn down volume =p

----------


## Intel

well most school servers let u run bats as most school server use it alot.

----------


## ChrisC

I generally "hack in to school servers" with an ax. It makes a bigger dent.
On a more serious note, this is a federal offense in the US I think.

----------


## Nosferattu

I really don't even want to go into all the ways this can backfire even if you do all the steps to not get caught. I was also the Tech's assistant at my school so heres what I learned.

The servers that you login to log what user is logged in, so example if your name is John Doe and you're connected to the network it would show up as NetWorkID/JohnDoe or (assuming that SSD was the server your connecting to it would be SSD/JohnDoe) so if they see a strange account connecting to their server guess what? There gunna call the school and tell them the IP address of the computer and tell them to find it, then you're screwed. When we were setting up the school over the summer for the next school year we had a systematic way to set up the IP's all over the school. 6 Wings in the school (200, 300 400, 250, 350, 450) so the IP format would be 10.6.20.X for the 200 wing, 10.6.30.X for the 300 wing etc. There were ~5 rooms in each wing with at least one computer lab in each wing that has 31 computers in it. So starting with the first room to the left in each wing we would just work up the numbers, so example for the 200 wing would be 10.6.20.1, 10.6.20.2 etc. So it wouldn't be hard to locate the IP address of the computer you're using if the techs at your school are half smart. So creating a new user account to login with really isn't a great idea because you will get caught as soon as someone looks at the Network log on the server machine (which they do I promise.)

And next the ping thing. Yes you can ping a website and yes you can connect to that website using the response you get from the ping. But heres the thing, when you go to a website, say myspace.. this is what you would get (sorry for the wall of text this is turning into)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\***>ping myspace.com

Pinging myspace.com [216.178.38.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.178.38.104: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=244
Reply from 216.178.38.104: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=244
Reply from 216.178.38.104: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=244
Reply from 216.178.38.104: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=244

Ping statistics for 216.178.38.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 80ms, Maximum = 98ms, Average = 90ms

C:\Users\***>

Ok so Myspace has an IP address of 216.178.38.104, and you can now access the homepage, but heres the catch. When you try to login its going to redirect you to home.myspace.com which will be blocked because its not longer the IP address of the site.

If you get caught you won't be able to touch a computer in your school for the rest of the year. Face possible suspension/Expulsion and/or legal issues because hacking in the United States of America is a federal offense, and hacking a school server is even more serious offense.

A kid at my school during my junior year decided that he was going to use a program called RockXP to get the encrypted password for the local administrator account on a computer. He sent that encrypted password to a site to have it decrypted and then logged in at school just to see if it works. The tech saw that an admin was logged in and knew there weren't any other techs at the school and went and nailed the kid for it. He was expelled from the school, and was carried off in handcuffs. The school didn't press charges because of the fact he didn't try to do anything malicious, but he was still in jail for the night and wasn't allowed back in the school.

So long story short, don't try to hack a school server, stupid idea, and not worth the short-term benefits you might gain.

----------


## sleepybilly

> I really don't even want to go into all the ways this can backfire even if you do all the steps to not get caught. I was also the Tech's assistant at my school so heres what I learned.
> 
> The servers that you login to log what user is logged in, so example if your name is John Doe and you're connected to the network it would show up as NetWorkID/JohnDoe or (assuming that SSD was the server your connecting to it would be SSD/JohnDoe) so if they see a strange account connecting to their server guess what? There gunna call the school and tell them the IP address of the computer and tell them to find it, then you're screwed. When we were setting up the school over the summer for the next school year we had a systematic way to set up the IP's all over the school. 6 Wings in the school (200, 300 400, 250, 350, 450) so the IP format would be 10.6.20.X for the 200 wing, 10.6.30.X for the 300 wing etc. There were ~5 rooms in each wing with at least one computer lab in each wing that has 31 computers in it. So starting with the first room to the left in each wing we would just work up the numbers, so example for the 200 wing would be 10.6.20.1, 10.6.20.2 etc. So it wouldn't be hard to locate the IP address of the computer you're using if the techs at your school are half smart. So creating a new user account to login with really isn't a great idea because you will get caught as soon as someone looks at the Network log on the server machine (which they do I promise.)
> 
> And next the ping thing. Yes you can ping a website and yes you can connect to that website using the response you get from the ping. But heres the thing, when you go to a website, say myspace.. this is what you would get (sorry for the wall of text this is turning into)
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> ...


I did something like that..almost the exact same, and I got was my computer privileges taken away for the whole year and the first 6 months of my next(never really understood why they put a extra 6 moths on there) and was suspended for 1 week..but they did threaten to press charges,although they never did.

I suggest never hacking the school servers

----------


## Intel

> I really don't even want to go into all the ways this can backfire even if you do all the steps to not get caught. I was also the Tech's assistant at my school so heres what I learned.
> 
> The servers that you login to log what user is logged in, so example if your name is John Doe and you're connected to the network it would show up as NetWorkID/JohnDoe or (assuming that SSD was the server your connecting to it would be SSD/JohnDoe) so if they see a strange account connecting to their server guess what? There gunna call the school and tell them the IP address of the computer and tell them to find it, then you're screwed. When we were setting up the school over the summer for the next school year we had a systematic way to set up the IP's all over the school. 6 Wings in the school (200, 300 400, 250, 350, 450) so the IP format would be 10.6.20.X for the 200 wing, 10.6.30.X for the 300 wing etc. There were ~5 rooms in each wing with at least one computer lab in each wing that has 31 computers in it. So starting with the first room to the left in each wing we would just work up the numbers, so example for the 200 wing would be 10.6.20.1, 10.6.20.2 etc. So it wouldn't be hard to locate the IP address of the computer you're using if the techs at your school are half smart. So creating a new user account to login with really isn't a great idea because you will get caught as soon as someone looks at the Network log on the server machine (which they do I promise.)
> 
> And next the ping thing. Yes you can ping a website and yes you can connect to that website using the response you get from the ping. But heres the thing, when you go to a website, say myspace.. this is what you would get (sorry for the wall of text this is turning into)
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> ...


Technaley no it will only happen is myspace has a changing ip adress. And it will open up .home.myspace.com but the school proxy server just blocked the website but not the ip 
.

----------


## Nosferattu

Lol did you even read what I said? Regardless of the fact that you type in the IP address to go somewhere it redirects you once you click on a page link. Type the IP addy in on Firefox real fast and then try and login to myspace and pay attention to the URL bar. Guess what happens when you click login? *Gasp* its not longer an IP address its now home.myspace.com which your school will have blocked because it has the word myspace in it.

----------


## PolitisktNamn

Woho, Worked for me, I made a admin account Xd, I just sat in the cafeteria and did it XD,No one saw me  :Wink:

----------


## Intel

well no if you try to log on to myspace at schoool it will probelly go around 122.122.122.122/login.php or sumthinging like dat

----------


## Blinky

wow, I Have to try this!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nosferattu

> well no if you try to log on to myspace at schoool it will probelly go around 122.122.122.122/login.php or sumthinging like dat



Lol how about this. I'll set my network up tomorrow and I'll block myspace.com. And then I'll ping Myspace and take a screen shot and show you. Type the IP addy into the URL bar and then take a screen shot as myspace pops up. Login and then take a screen shot as a screen that says "This Website has been Blocked" pops up. Then we can end this discussion once and for all. I tried this exact same thing to get around my schools firewall and it doesn't work. And if I wouldn't have had the tech covering for me I would have gotten my computer privileges taken away. Most of the things you posted originally will work with the exception of this firewall trick. But after you add your account it will only be a matter of time before you slip up and leave your acc on a computer or add then acc at the wrong time when you have an admin watching you and then its ggwtfpwnedbbqsauce.

----------


## MagellanFreet

My schools computers don't allow execution of .exe or .bat

----------

